

In depth comparison of the APIs of iOS 5 and Ice Cream Sandwich - alpheccar
http://www.alpheccar.org/content/95.html

======
alpheccar
It is not posted for self promotion nor to start a flamewar. I made this
comparison for my own understanding. But both systems are huge, complex and
not always very well documented. So, I am pretty sure there are mistakes and I
think there are even a few big ones.

The post is long but I hope some people may help me to improve it by giving
constructive feedback.

